# free flower seeds



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I have flower seeds from my plants to give away. For anyone who wants some, PM me your name and a mailing address. I usually get them sent out within 2 weeks of receiving a request. I'm linking photos to the two varieties of seeds I have.

Purple Coneflower- perrenial, heat-tolerant, good pollen plant for bees, and good butterfly plant.

False Sunflower - annual (to the best of my knowledge, this is the name of the yellow flowering plant.) The yellow flowering plant in the link photo is one single plant. In good soil, they get really big and have lots of flowers, but beware they reseed freely, so they need to be dead-headed after flowering if you don't want lots of plants coming up the next year. They are good butterfly plants, and a good pollen source for honeybees in late summer and fall. These are heat-tolerant and bloom during the heat of summer and into the fall. 

http://www.pbase.com/dragonfly/image/118075504


----------



## BettSue 7 (May 9, 2009)

Sorry never used the pm before


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You can click on "dragonfly" and private message from my profile page.


----------



## BarbieandKen (Aug 29, 2009)

I planted coneflower this year and had blooms but never once saw a bee on any of the blooms. I was disappointed!


----------



## adgjoan (Oct 19, 2008)

I got my seeds today. Thanks a bunch! Joan


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You're welcome.

Btw, if anyone who requests seeds does not receive them within two weeks, please let me know. I think I managed to get everyone's names and addies, but just to be sure.


----------



## Duck1968 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you Dragonfly,

I got the seeds Friday.

Many Thanks, Brian


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You're welcome Brian.


----------



## Darrell Haynes (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks Dragonfly, got the seeds today. 
Thanks again.
Darrell


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You're very welcome.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Can I PLEASE have some more???? this time put something hard in there so my nosie PO don't ruin them.


thanks bunches JB:} How did that Bear do for ya:}:}


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Of course you can J-Bees- pm me your address again. What in the heck did the PO do to your seeds? Were they ruined? If I had known, I would have sent you more.
The bear is great. He's sitting in my garden room.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

No they just wanted to know what was in the package...... to dang close to DC plus here is a DRY town......... with lots of slant eyes running the PO

will PM ya 

thanks JB:}


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the seeds, before to long I will have replaced all of my grass with wildflowers


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

You're welcome hipbee.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

J-bees said,
-with lots of slant eyes running the PO

What does that mean? They look at you with narrowed eyes?


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

they squint at you funny  mine p.o. lady does the same at me.I dont think she likes me very much.i think she hates bees i only had 1 package shiped there and she was freaking out.The last queen bee i had shiped there she placed the package down on the counter with a slam.that's the last time i have them shipped thru them.yes i became madder than a hornet and scolded her :applause: with others in p.o. treat my mail correct or get a different JOB!!!


----------

